# 160 dB @ 34 Hz !!!



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

12x Nightshade 18s
6x SAZ-3500Ds
Only 8x Powermaster D1000 batteries for now (more coming)

Full build log :

Lots Of 18s - The Forum

The 159.8 run was caught on video :

YouTube - Twelve Sundown Audio 18"s

(Was actually 34 Hz and not 35 Hz)

Ran it again with a little more volume :


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Damn


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I can see this vehicle reaching 164-165 at this frequency.

18.5v system dropped to 12.8v during the burp... losing a few thousand watts per amp vs. holding 18.5 volt. I can see a gain of ~2 dB from more batteries and alternators alone as the subs are nowhere near power compression.

Doors have not one ounce of dampener yet... they are getting steel plating and dampener.

Door seals are blowing out of place (seriously)... with some sort of door clamp mechanism it could hold in more pressure.

As far as I am aware that would be a first in car audio... at least I've never seen anything at that level at this frequency!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Some more photos :


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*WOW Jacob !!*

That is suweeet


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Geezz, it's like TNT on demand.

PETA don't read....

You should try with a fish in an aquarium to see if it survive the SHOCKWAVE!


----------



## hempy (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful. I absolutely love the angle iron frame, it's nice to see something other than 2x4s.

Those subs must've been hell to install.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy Crap!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

New video playing music - sealed up hair trick :

YouTube - Team Sundown Explorer - 12x Nightshade 18s


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Our new FedEx rep in the Explorer :

YouTube - Team Sundown Explorer - 12x Nightshade 18s - FedEx Rep


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sundownz said:


> Our new FedEx rep in the Explorer :
> 
> YouTube - Team Sundown Explorer - 12x Nightshade 18s - FedEx Rep


weak, 

cant even make an old man nervous, 

he was like "turn that schit up" didnt miss a chew.:laugh:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sundownz said:


> New video playing music - sealed up hair trick :
> 
> YouTube - Team Sundown Explorer - 12x Nightshade 18s


i dunno who the young guy is in the drivers seat, but i dont see any ear protection on him?

garenteed ear problems when he gets older.

fun now, regret later.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

That is Brandon - he works here. I've warned him but he will not wear ear plugs.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sundownz said:


> That is Brandon - he works here. I've warned him but he will not wear ear plugs.


if he works for you, and he gets injured = lawsuit/workers comp.

id tell him if ever see him doing it again hes gone.


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

+1 

160 dB at 34Hz w/o ears es estupido, yes?


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks very nice and LOW!


----------



## Team Nemesis-DJ (Jan 29, 2009)

lordbaccus said:


> is this in an Explorer


Yes its a 1994 explorer ..


----------



## Guto de Almeida (Oct 8, 2009)

rsrsrsrsrsrsrs , TENSO !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

sundownz said:


> New video playing music - sealed up hair trick :
> 
> YouTube - Team Sundown Explorer - 12x Nightshade 18s


Most can't do it with the window open


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

60ndown said:


> i dunno who the young guy is in the drivers seat, but i dont see any ear protection on him?
> 
> garenteed ear problems when he gets older.
> 
> fun now, regret later.


LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

[email protected] very nice!!!!!


----------



## jarxz (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW, that looks nice


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Hopefully it will be back in business soon... they broke the firewall in testing.

Imageshack - hifonics018br4.jpg - Uploaded by yasky

All the way across like that.


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

That is friggin crazy


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Updates :

Copied over from the other thread - originally posted by Flipsid :

Well we have been getting alot of work done knocking down the list! Gonna save the pics til after SBN. We did take and get the total weight. Stock truck weights around 4000 lbs now it weights 7600 lbs still short 14 batteries and wire also the last bit of fiberglass work. So around 1000 lbs more... haha.

Little teaser pic of numbers we hit tonite. Dropping below 14v(18v system we have the fix coming) at 34hrz 161.1 , at 25hrz we did a 157.5 , at 20hrz we did a 155.something. Still have more testing and more power to install. hopefully we will see a little gain.










See you guys at SBN!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

You can see the full log over here :

http://www.stevemeadedesigns.com/board/index.php?showtopic=35286


----------



## Lee Rambler (Feb 6, 2010)

pretty sick for a non extreme vehicle. fyi though, a number of us were doing 165+ down low in extreme vehicles. when I was running our rabbit (rf sponsored) back in the day, it would do over 165 from 30hz and up. at the 2000 db drag finals some guy from germany sat in it at 35hz and soiled himself. this was a full extreme car with plexi windows, 8 layers thick mdf, fiberglass and concrete reinforcement

you likely wont pick anything up at low frequency from door clamps, we always did better down low letting them flop. higher frequencies definitely benefitted from clamps though


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Lee,

Happen to have any pictures of that ? I haven't seen any of those builds. Thanks


----------



## Lee Rambler (Feb 6, 2010)

built it in 98/99, ran it 99-2000 db drag seasons. I'll look if I still have any of the regular old 4x6 pics that I can scan - didn't take many digital pics back then as the only digital we had was a $2500 sony and we kept that far far away from the rabbit (bad things tended to happen to anything in and around it). There used to be pics up on the dbdrags forums, but I haven't been on there in almost 10 years, so my guess is those are probobly gone. I'd have to imagine scores are still in the database though, did 175 at a couple of shows so should still be fairly high up on the high scores list I would imagine. Though I understand things got pretty crazy since I've competed. 

it was a power wedge with 8 rf power dvc subs (was rf sponsored, later became JL sponsored too and ran the special competition version 15w3's) with 16 rf power 1100a2's. had 16 stinger spb1000 batteries, and 2 large case gm ambulance alternators. ran at regular 14.4v (when I sold it to a buddy of mine we changed over to 18v and used 2 dd 18" beasts with 4 usamps usa2000x's with the voltage regulators clipped). not that it matters, but the source unit in the podium was a rf rfx8240, and I had a line driver in there for the amps. the vehicle weighed over 9600lbs (pretty insane for a vw rabbit!) and didn't like to go or stop too much. we put leaf springs and coils from a f250 on it to keep it from bottoming out. I got sick of trailering it twice a weekend to shows, in 2000 I had the points championship for an extreme vehicle (and another guy on our team won overall, with 2 or 3 others in the top 20 in points - we were insane how many shows we went to). Just got sick of doing it.

my buddy still has it, if anyone wants it I'm pretty sure he'd give it to them free. it's set up for 2 18's in a flat wall right now. the batteries were shot and needed replaced when we redid it and he dicided not to go any further with it. But the turn on thump did a 168.6 when we tried to meter it. Wouldn't go any further, the deck wouldn't even stay on. So I'd say it's still got great potential. he sold the amps and woofers long ago, but all the wiring and alternators are still in it. he's cleaning out his warehouse to make some more room for their business and is going to have it hauled to a junk yard, so I think he'd be happy to give it to anyone willing to come get it....


----------

